# Mahler 5



## sebastianglabo (Mar 18, 2007)

I have the lenord Bernstein w/ the NYP and honestly there is no better interpretation/recording than it. I have recording of the CSO, Berlin, Vienna, ect and none of them match up to the genius of Berstein.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

I usually go back to Karajan/BPO. But i'll try Lenny if you suggest so.


----------

